# Tips for professional development



## archie (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a BS in civil engineering with an emphasis in architectural engineering. I've just started working in the civil engineering field about a year ago. My company is small, work is pretty widespread between design, CAD, and inspection work. It's okay and I'm happy for now with my job but I don't love it. It has left me with a lot of questions of what I want to do with my future and at this point I'm still not sure. And like my job, I enjoy engineering but not sure if I love it. I definitely want to go back to school and my thoughts are to go for an MBA. As I get more experience I'll hopefully develop a better feel of where I want my career to go.

Anyways, I'm hoping to find ways to develop myself professionally. I feel like this would help me with my current job and also help myself to become more marketable for when I shift companies, careers, or apply for grad school. With the size of the company I'm at, we don't really do much training aside from picking things up as you are on each project. So whether this be through professional organizations (engineering related or not), taking classes, local clubs, etc. I'm looking for some ideas of how to develop myself professionally and make myself more marketable. How did you find the organization/class/clubs/etc and what did it help you with? Or if you've some advice for an entry level engineer then I'm all ears.


----------



## solomonb (Jul 6, 2012)

Archie-- You raise some great questions! I would join the local chapter of the National Society of Professional Engineers (NSPE). This will give you a forum in which to meet other engineers, learn about new ideas and technologies that are in the engineering discipline, however, not necessarily in your specific discipline. You will also meet other people that are doing engineering work-- it really makes no difference, at this point in your young career, what discipline they are in-- you are bound to pick up something from each of them.

The benefit of being in a small firm is that you get to do everything. There are both up and downs to that, however, at this point, try and learn as much as you can about every project. You will get some technical skill development, budgeting, marketing, business development as well as project management. You will learn some good things and some things, that are probably able to be done in a better manner--however, learn you will.

I might also suggest some type of service club-- Lions, Rotary, Kiwanis, Exchange--each club provides community service-- again, you meet some other folks in different areas of work and meet more people. This will also give you some idea if an MBA is really what you want for a graduate degree. If your MBA is not from one of the top 10 business schools, you really don't have a whole hell of a lot other than a piece of paper. Yes, you will learn some new ideas and skills, however, with MBA's being a dime a dozen, if the degree is not from one of the top schools, you may pay more than it is worth. A point to consider when thinknig about a graduate degree.

If you have not got your PE, then I would concentrate on that also. There is a lot of dialogue on these boards if the PE or the Master's degree is the way to go-- I would say both--you need the 4 years of experience to sit for the PE, you need nothing for a Master's degree. However, you will get more out of a graduate program, irrespective of the discipline or degree if you have been out of school 3-5 years since your undergrad degree. Why? Well, you have seen some of the "field" and have a better understanding of what is going on in your discipline.

I would also get involved in some non profit activity-- Boy's and Girls Club, Head Start, Soup Kitchen, Music group-- whatever your passion and interests are. Here, you see another part of the world and are better able to decide where you wish to focus the next part of your career.

Good Luck!


----------

